# Hashimoto's and labs



## hpylife (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi all...
I've been diagnosed with Hashi's since 2001...and had been on levoxyl ~Recently started with a new dr and been switched to synthroid--I've noticed that my symptoms are still here, and not going away...

My new dr only ran Free T4 (was .69) which he considered low, TSH (4.074)
New Dr put me on synthroid and said "see you in 6months"....ok, now I don't think that is effective...6 months?!! I'm still having symptoms: weight that won't shed regardless of diet/exercise, fatigue, mental fog, hair falls out like crazy, headaches,etc...

I'm new to this forum, but is there a place on here that lists exactly what I need to ask for with labs? I could only remember T4 and TSH , so that's what my Dr ran. But I know I need to ask for more.

thank you for reading!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hpylife said:


> Hi all...
> I've been diagnosed with Hashi's since 2001...and had been on levoxyl ~Recently started with a new dr and been switched to synthroid--I've noticed that my symptoms are still here, and not going away...
> 
> My new dr only ran Free T4 (was .69) which he considered low, TSH (4.074)
> ...


Hello and welcome. How much Synthroid did doc put you on? The protocul should be to have you come in for labs every 8 weeks and titrate upward by small amounts as indicated by your labs until you are at the euthyroid(normal, feeling good) state.

That is the proper way to do it. The patient should not be left dangling for 6 months.

Actually; you would do well to get the FREE T4 and FREE T3 with TSH at the same time. The T4 and T3 are Totals which includes bound and unbound hormone. The Frees are the hormone available for cellular uptake.

Here is a place to help you sort through the labs and what they mean......
Understanding thyroid lab tests..... http://www.amarillomed.com/howto


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hpylife said:


> My new dr only ran Free T4 (was .69) which he considered low, TSH (4.074)
> New Dr put me on synthroid and said "see you in 6months"....ok,
> thank you for reading!


I think he may have said 6 weeks -

Six weeks is normal for testing effectiveness of a levothyroxine brand change. If you are still having symptoms call your doctor - sometimes they will lab you in 4 weeks if symptoms persist.

Tests to ask for are the 
TSH
Free T-4 
Free T-3


----------



## Mustang01 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi and welcome, I am new here to. I have 2 other threads you can look at on this board. You can see how I was feeling and how fast I fel better, The continued symptoms my aslo be caused by adenal insufficency, discuss having adrenal function test done. Is your hypothyroid caused by radiation? or surgery, genetics or just an abnormal lab test and the way you feel?
Other test may include ANA, sometimes Celiac disease goes hand in hand with positive TPO antibodies, so a test for Celiac might help put a pic together.

Were you doing well on the Levoxyl before you were switched?
Sometimes Dr.s will only look at a white sheet of paper with numbers and not listen to the patients symptoms, If you have to, type out all your symptoms and ask the doc to read and also type the lab value when you felt good along with medication strength and name.
I can tell you by my experience: I was started on Nature Thyroid (it contains all the Ts in it- T4,T3,T2,T1) and in just a few days to a week I started loosing wt, mental clearness came back, able to retain thought, had emotions back, feel energenic.

Hope you get feeling better soon!!!!!!!!!Andros has alot of Angel Wings and will freely give you help! Hold on you will be better soon!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Simple: Call the doctor's office and ask them for a lab order that includes the usual thyroid tests, thyroid antibodies, AM cortisol, and Vitamin D. Tell them to write "cc to Pt" on it and to call you when it's ready so you can pick it up.

Once you get the lab results, let us know and we'll put our heads together.

And yes, I do think 6 months is too long. When I am doing well my endo runs labs every 3 months......more frequently when I'm NOT doing well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> Simple: Call the doctor's office and ask them for a lab order that includes the usual thyroid tests, thyroid antibodies, AM cortisol, and Vitamin D. Tell them to write "cc to Pt" on it and to call you when it's ready so you can pick it up.
> 
> Once you get the lab results, let us know and we'll put our heads together.
> 
> And yes, I do think 6 months is too long. When I am doing well my endo runs labs every 3 months......more frequently when I'm NOT doing well.


Ditto that; mine the same.


----------

